# Taking a trip to Belize



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I go to Belize often - where are you staying? They may have rods for their guests - I suggest taking that approach first. That 9 wt may not get used at all depending on the conditions. The last time I went, mine barely got used over several days. Maybe purchase an 8 wt since you'll use that way more and see if they have a loaner for the 9.

I love the Mangrove - easy casting, great price. Pair with a Allen Kraken reel and Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper line - excellent combo that also is perfect for reds.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

You know for bones you can get by with what you have or do what @groves said. Also Max Catch rod and Behemoth reels would help you budget


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

I'd take a stiff 8 if I was taking one rod. Belize bonefish don't run real large so you don't really need a fancy reel, but it might be nice if you hook something bigger, a permit perhaps.

If you are going to a place that has gear for you, just skip taking a bunch of gear and use their's. But I'd take one good outfit of my own.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

I went a few years back and took a TFO BVK 8-weight paired with an okuma reel. Line was maybe Rio bonefish taper I think? Successfully sightcast to and caught bonefish with the outfit in both windy and calm conditions. At one spot the wind was howling too. I'm at the office, so I'm not looking at it, but I'm pretty sure this is the rod








Fly Fishing Archives - Temple Fork Outfitters


TFO is committed to making your fly fishing experience a lifetime experience, every time.




tforods.com





And this is the reel:








SLV Fly Reel | OKUMA Fishing Rods and Reels - OKUMA FISHING TACKLE CO., LTD.


Okuma SLV fly reels keep pace with the fast species in water with super large arbor spool design for blazing fast line retrieval. The reels feature die cast aluminum frame, precision machined stainless steel spool shaft, one-way roller bearing and multi-disc cork and stainless steel drag system...




www.okumafishing.com





Total out of pocket, with line, was in your price range. I still use the rod as a regular 8wt, its a solid rod. The reel is looking a little rough though. I'll probably replace it soon. I would definitely not trust it with a big bone or really any larger saltwater species.

Good luck and enjoy the trip. I had a blast with those fish. Can't wait to go back. And happy early birthday!


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Belize bones usually aren’t too big. An 8 weight is plenty. I have the Mangrove in 9 and like it a lot. I took a 10 wt for permit and big jacks and a 12 for tarpon. Used the 8wt 90% of the time. As far as reels, the Behemoth is in your price range along with several Lamson models. A lot of nice reels come up for sale on this forum and you may be better off doing that.


----------



## greyghost61us (Dec 8, 2014)

I was in Belize in May and will be back the first week of July. Most of the guides have fly tackle for their customers....however, I take mine. For the bonefish I found a 7wt was about right and for permit I did good with an 8wt. I had a 9wt I used for baby tarpon and snook back in the mangroves. If you are soon to be going, the tarpon will be larger and I would take an 11wt. However, back to your original question....if I were to take one outfit, it would be an 8wt. The flies typically thrown in the northern part of Belize for bonefish are either a size 8 or size 6 Christmas Island Specials...however, you are going to find that your guide will want you to forget about bonefish if the conditions are right for permit. Here are a couple of pictures from my last trip...both of the fish were on an 8wt Sage Salt with a Tibor Everglades reel loaded with the new Rio solid core, slick Bonefish line. If you are a half way decent caster and the conditions are alright, you can catch bonefish all day long...It can be windy, so a faster rod can be your friend. If you see permit, which you most likely will, bonefish will be forgotten. I always thought bonefish were the best with runs, not anymore....Permit haunt my dreams now. BTW, if the trip is expensive there is no reason not to spend some extra for quality tackle for the various situations, there is nothing worse than spending a lot of money to travel to exotic destinations with dream fishing, only to have cheap tackle ruin your trip by failing.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

8 weight 
Decent reel but not high end. 
invest in some good wading boots.

oh and make sure you get the right color backing. With any luck you’ll see it a lot !


have a great trip and make sure to post a report.


----------



## grampy_grumps (Sep 6, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> I go to Belize often - where are you staying? They may have rods for their guests - I suggest taking that approach first. That 9 wt may not get used at all depending on the conditions. The last time I went, mine barely got used over several days. Maybe purchase an 8 wt since you'll use that way more and see if they have a loaner for the 9.
> 
> I love the Mangrove - easy casting, great price. Pair with a Allen Kraken reel and Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper line - excellent combo that also is perfect for reds.


Thanks for the info. We are heading to Ambergris Caye (El Pescador)


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

kayakkid said:


> Thanks for the info. We are heading to Ambergris Caye (El Pescador)


Ask them if they have loaners. They are also a Yellowdog outfit, and YD can supply gear if you've booked through them, though I think they do charge. You'll have a great time.


----------



## grampy_grumps (Sep 6, 2015)

greyghost61us said:


> I was in Belize in May and will be back the first week of July. Most of the guides have fly tackle for their customers....however, I take mine. For the bonefish I found a 7wt was about right and for permit I did good with an 8wt. I had a 9wt I used for baby tarpon and snook back in the mangroves. If you are soon to be going, the tarpon will be larger and I would take an 11wt. However, back to your original question....if I were to take one outfit, it would be an 8wt. The flies typically thrown in the northern part of Belize for bonefish are either a size 8 or size 6 Christmas Island Specials...however, you are going to find that your guide will want you to forget about bonefish if the conditions are right for permit. Here are a couple of pictures from my last trip...both of the fish were on an 8wt Sage Salt with a Tibor Everglades reel loaded with the new Rio solid core, slick Bonefish line. If you are a half way decent caster and the conditions are alright, you can catch bonefish all day long...It can be windy, so a faster rod can be your friend. If you see permit, which you most likely will, bonefish will be forgotten. I always thought bonefish were the best with runs, not anymore....Permit haunt my dreams now. BTW, if the trip is expensive there is no reason not to spend some extra for quality tackle for the various situations, there is nothing worse than spending a lot of money to travel to exotic destinations with dream fishing, only to have cheap tackle ruin your trip by failing.
> View attachment 176544
> View attachment 176545


Thanks for the info. Trip is in October.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

El Pescador usually has loaner gear, but ask to be sure. Its mostly kinda there for when guests break the stuff they brought with them. IME. 

Not your original question, but I’d buy one nice 8 weight outfit. Maybe spend more than you mention. It’ll be the outfit you use most for saltwater. Spread out over 10 or 20 years even a top end outfit is not that much per year.


----------



## greyghost61us (Dec 8, 2014)

As others of stated, El Pescador has loaners, I believe I read that they might rent tackle also. I stopped by the lodge in May to check it out and in their office/little store there was as ceiling rack with a number of Orvis outfits in different sizes. You might want to email them and see what their policy is with regards to that. If, in fact, they do have outfits you can use, get you a good 7wt to take which is my size of choice if I were to be largely targeting bonefish in that location, I would take a 7wt over an 8wt for bonefish. But then again, I am a tackle "ho" so to speak, when the guides met me at the dock I would have a 7wt, a couple of 8wts and a couple of 9wts.....I liked a rod with a quick shooter short head for back in the mangroves and a bonefish or permit line for out on the flats. I will also be carrying a 10wt rigged out with a wire bite leader for the large barracuda you will see on the flats plus an 11wt for the large migratory tarpon that will be there in July. One thing I noticed is that my tippet material came in handy and a hook sharpener was a must...I fished with a few guides and none had a sharpener. I also took a few large fly boxes and some of my EP baitfish patterns were a life saver on a windy day back in the mangroves when we could not find anything due to the wind (20+) howling on the flats. There are lots of snook that are not targeted like they are in Florida and they can be rather large too. If you care for such things, join the IGFA before you go and familiarize yourself with their rules, catching a grand or super slam is not that hard to do down there, and if you are a member, you get the little certificates from the IGFA for your man cave or office. I got both a super slam and a grand slam in the three days I fished last time I was there. Be flexible and be willing to deviate from your goals while there, the large snook and baby tarpon saved one of my days when the wind was just too much in most places.


----------



## APoole (Jun 23, 2020)

Just got back from El Pescador on Monday. They do have loaners and usually plenty of them, though it will depend on how many other guests are using loaners. They will also have all the terminal tackle you need. The service at the lodge is top notch and the guides I fished with were excellent. My only piece of advice is to be specific in telling your guide what your goals are for the days you are fishing. The conditions were tough while we were there (20+ kn wind and cloudy skies), but we still managed to find/catch fish. That being said, had we not been specific about what we wanted to try to do, I think they would have had us blind casting to bonefish muds every day.

To the original question, I took my 7wt, 9wt and 11wt. Only pulled the 9wt out for half a day that we spent chasing permit, but we never saw any. The 7wt was perfect for bonefish down there (even with the wind) and the 11wt was great for the big tarpon we got into.


----------



## greyghost61us (Dec 8, 2014)

APoole said:


> Just got back from El Pescador on Monday. They do have loaners and usually plenty of them, though it will depend on how many other guests are using loaners. They will also have all the terminal tackle you need. The service at the lodge is top notch and the guides I fished with were excellent. My only piece of advice is to be specific in telling your guide what your goals are for the days you are fishing. The conditions were tough while we were there (20+ kn wind and cloudy skies), but we still managed to find/catch fish. That being said, had we not been specific about what we wanted to try to do, I think they would have had us blind casting to bonefish muds every day.
> 
> To the original question, I took my 7wt, 9wt and 11wt. Only pulled the 9wt out for half a day that we spent chasing permit, but we never saw any. The 7wt was perfect for bonefish down there (even with the wind) and the 11wt was great for the big tarpon we got into.


Did you fish any of the lagoons up along the Mexican border? There were some protected flats in them we found permit in.


----------



## APoole (Jun 23, 2020)

greyghost61us said:


> Did you fish any of the lagoons up along the Mexican border? There were some protected flats in them we found permit in.


We went up there, but for tarpon and bonefish. Fished tarpon inside the reef and in the mangroves, and bonefish on the flats up there. Never saw any permit up there, but we also weren't really targeting them. We also fished tarpon off Long Caye and did well.

We targeted permit on some flats right behind San Pedro. Our guide caught 4 permit on those flats in the 3 days before we got there, but unfortunately we never saw one.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I was in Belize in April, caught a bunch of bones on a BVK 8wt with an old TFO Hayden narrow spool reel. While there are a lot of small bones in Belize they are getting more and more big fish since net bans and C&R were implemented. I saw 4 really big bones within a short time frame one day and one of the loge guys caught one about 9 pounds right behind the lodge while I was there. It yeah a BVK 8 would be fine.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

The netting ban is gonna make a huge difference over just a few years.


----------



## realfly32 (Apr 12, 2020)

kayakkid said:


> Hey All, Well for my 60th birthday my wife has booked me my dream trip to Belize to give bonefish a go.
> 
> I have spent most of my life jumping baby tarpon, chasing snook & peakcock bass in S. Florida canals to lately chasing trout & redfish in the Crystal River, FL area.
> 
> ...





kayakkid said:


> Hey All, Well for my 60th birthday my wife has booked me my dream trip to Belize to give bonefish a go.
> 
> I have spent most of my life jumping baby tarpon, chasing snook & peakcock bass in S. Florida canals to lately chasing trout & redfish in the Crystal River, FL area.
> 
> ...



I would do a Orvis Hydros , they are sealed well and have a great drag. we have used them in the Bahamas for Larger bones and have made 7 or 8 trips to Belize and they Have held up fine. For the price point they can hang with some of our Hatch and Orvis Mirages. I would not purchase a 9 or 10 either if your staying at Elpescador - just reserve one of their Hatch - Orvis set ups....


----------



## Clynn Korney (Aug 3, 2019)

kayakkid said:


> Hey All, Well for my 60th birthday my wife has booked me my dream trip to Belize to give bonefish a go.
> 
> I have spent most of my life jumping baby tarpon, chasing snook & peakcock bass in S. Florida canals to lately chasing trout & redfish in the Crystal River, FL area.
> 
> ...


I went to Belize several years ago to a place called Turneffe Flats. I took an 8wt Scott and Everglades Tibor reel. I spent a Buch of time reading up on Bone fishing and tying the top Bone fish flies. Turneffe Flats had all the gear and would sell you flies as needed. I just took one rod but knowing what I know now I would take two. One is none and two is one. Have fun mine was a trip of a lifetime and I still dwell on it now and then with a glass of good rum.


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

Hey the new TFO NXT reel is good for the money , and with the savings u can up rod grade to an 8wt A2-X , dem bones with love it,,add a Cortland Liquid Crystal line and u will be slayin them.
Good luck 👍


----------



## grampy_grumps (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## DouglasL (Jun 9, 2021)

Has anyone fished Belize Permit Club or with the Gabut brothers in Belize? If so, would love to hear a report. thanks in advance for any info...


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I haven’t but they have a pretty good reputation. I think they are/were one of the outfitters Yellow Dog endorsed.


----------



## DouglasL (Jun 9, 2021)

spc7669 said:


> I haven’t but they have a pretty good reputation. I think they are/were one of the outfitters Yellow Dog endorsed.


Yes- both are on yellow dog list. Thanks!


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

If your refering to the Garbutt Bros out of Punta Gorda and/or Placencia ... born and raised Belizeans. That heritage makes for the best fly fishing guides (and mariners) in Belize.

The Belize Permit Club is based in Hopkins Village, Stann Creek District ... opened shop there a few years ago. Also has a store/guiding business in San Pedro. Originally from British Columbia, CAN. (Go Canadiens!)


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I fish a lot of TFO rods. The Mangrove has now been replaced by the Mangrove Coast, which is supposed to be a little better and faster. I have not yet tried it. My old Mangrove 7wt is a sweet rod, but not as good wading in the wind as for quick loading/casting from a skiff. My current favorite is my 8wt Axiom 2, but a 7 wt in the same would be great. My son fishes a 7wt Axiom 2X for reds here in TX and it's a carbon rocket, so much that he overland it with an 8wt SA Grand Slam. It's a beast in the wind but not as delicate of a presentation as the Mangrove, or Axiom 2. Reels: BVK SD by TFO is a nice reel and great for the money. I have one Black Label NXT TFO for trout and it's a very fair price and nice! I can't wait to try the new NTR TFO reel. Bottom line, it's hard to go wrong with TFO these days. They really have some of the best minds in the country, and out of the country, designing rods and reels. Best warranty in the business! I have not fished San Pedro in 20 yrs but the bones do run smaller. On a nice day, you may need a 6wt.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I would keep an eye out in the classifieds for a used reel. You can find a Billy Pate Bonefish for next to nothing and it will catch anything you hook on the flats with the exception of big tarpon. Sierra trading post has for deals also.

Say some point there was a company that was renting fly gear also?


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Update. Rental gear here.






Rent This Rod | PREMIUM FLY ROD AND REEL RENTALS


Rent This Rod is the easiest way to rent premium fly rod and reel equipment for your next great adventure! With free shipping and easy-to-use booking, you can focus on catching your next memory. We offer fly rods, reels, and lines for any water type and species. Enjoy the Rent This Rod...



rentthisrod.com


----------



## Bonefish Tamer (Mar 5, 2021)

Good advice from everyone above.

I fished a few years back with a guide named Rojo from Will's shop Tres Pescadores.......he was funny as shit and a hoot to be with all day. I have a TFO BVK 8 weight paired with an old SA System 2 8/9 with a Bonefish line. As stated, most of the Bonefish run on the smaller size, but you could get into a Permit or Jack. You will be just fine with your equipment.....good luck and report back...!!


----------



## grampy_grumps (Sep 6, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> I go to Belize often - where are you staying? They may have rods for their guests - I suggest taking that approach first. That 9 wt may not get used at all depending on the conditions. The last time I went, mine barely got used over several days. Maybe purchase an 8 wt since you'll use that way more and see if they have a loaner for the 9.
> 
> I love the Mangrove - easy casting, great price. Pair with a Allen Kraken reel and Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper line - excellent combo that also is perfect for reds.


Heading to El Pescador Lodge. Also wondering, how are the Airlines about taking your gear (rods, reels, etc) on the place if they are in tubes and backpack?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I got into and out of Belize city and San Pedro with two rod tubes snd my hip pack full of flies and reels and an 8” folding fillet knife in my carry on backpack. Had a customs bag search on the way out and didn’t have any issues. 
just act like you know what you are doing and don’t get excited. They sell beer in the airport so you can have a Belikin stout and chill out.


----------



## grampy_grumps (Sep 6, 2015)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I got into and out of Belize city and San Pedro with two rod tubes snd my hip pack full of flies and reels and an 8” folding fillet knife in my carry on backpack. Had a customs bag search on the way out and didn’t have any issues.
> just act like you know what you are doing and don’t get excited. They sell beer in the airport so you can have a Belikin stout and chill out.


What airline did you fly leaving the US? I am using Delta.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Siuthwest


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

Lots of good advice here. The Orvis Hydros and Okuma SLV were mentioned ... I have both of those reels (as well as reels that cost 2X the Hydros and 5X the Okuma) and they will do the job. I have a fly line on the Okuma that cost more than the reel!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

kayakkid said:


> Heading to El Pescador Lodge. Also wondering, how are the Airlines about taking your gear (rods, reels, etc) on the place if they are in tubes and backpack?


I always have carried them on without any issue. You may have to check them on Tropic or Maya Air (the small island hopper planes). I carry on one box of primary flies, then check the other boxes. The hooks are usually what throws some agents off, but never in the US and Belize.

I've flown United, American and Greyhound.... I mean Southwest.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Doesn't Delta go down there


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Doesn't Delta go down there


They do out of Atlanta. Don’t know about other airports.


----------



## flyfishing (Jan 27, 2020)

I would give Yellow Dog a call. They send a ton of anglers down there each year. Check out their Belize page, they have some good info on gear there. Have a fun trip!


----------



## grampy_grumps (Sep 6, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Doesn't Delta go down there


I am flying Delta


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

kayakkid said:


> I am flying Delta


Good for you, my son in law is an exec there and finnaly their business is picking up
I might go one day


----------



## grampy_grumps (Sep 6, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Good for you, my son in law is an exec there and finnaly their business is picking up
> I might go one day


Cool, what's his name?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

kayakkid said:


> I am flying Delta


What city are you flying out of


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

kayakkid said:


> Cool, what's his name?


Can't tell you that


----------



## grampy_grumps (Sep 6, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> What city are you flying out of


Atlanta


----------



## 352outfitters (May 13, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> What city are you flying out of


Gainesville


----------



## realfly32 (Apr 12, 2020)

DouglasL said:


> Has anyone fished Belize Permit Club or with the Gabut brothers in Belize? If so, would love to hear a report. thanks in advance for any info...


That fishery can be very challenging , the flats are short and drop off really fast so shots are quick and fast inmost cases. You will see singles and triples tailing and cruising but not many big schools like you see up north or in the Bahamas ! The Garbut brothers run a tight ship and are highly recommended . Scully was really patient and worked hard to get us to the fish. - We booked them through Orvis adventures since we where staying at Copal tree, however they book direct and even have lodging available that is pretty cozy !


----------



## realfly32 (Apr 12, 2020)

permitchaser said:


> Doesn't Delta go down there


We fly both Delta 


permitchaser said:


> Doesn't Delta go down there


I’ve flown both Delta and American in to Belize City 
Normally from Dallas FT worth or ATL


----------



## mpk1996 (Aug 6, 2020)

I would really look at some used gear on here, FB, and eBay. I’ve picked up some very nice (really seems new except for the price) nautilus, Ross, and other reels. Rods too. You could get yourself top tier or middle tier used stuff for well in your budget if you know what you’re looking at.


----------



## grampy_grumps (Sep 6, 2015)

Had to reschedule for December. We were scheduled for October but our passport applications were sent to New Orleans which was shut down due to the hurricane.


----------

